# Family Holiday To Florida



## jrjr99 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi,

First post for me so be gentle!
I am off on a family holiday to Florida soon. I want to get some good photos when over there but dont want o carry around too much gear. I have a 7d and a number of lenses:

Canon 15-85mm
Canon 100mmL IS
Canon 70-200mm F4 IS
Sigma 18-35mm F1.8

It was clear to me that i should just take the 15-85mm with me until i purchased a new Canon 24-105mm off of ebay for £360 (white box). It was just too much of abargain to not buy!
I may go full frame in the future but have no current plans.

I am now thinking of taking the Sigma and the 24-105mm and maybe just sell the 15-85mm. I'm guessing i wont miss the 15-17mm end of the 15-85mm lens in a Florida theme park type trip. Any views? Would you ditch the 15-85mm?

thanks


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd take the sigma and 70-200 personally you won't miss the 35-70 gap but the extra 100mm on the long end will be nice
The sigma is plenty fast for low light

If you need wider than 18 mm shoot a pano in portrait and stitch
Nice combo if you ask me


----------



## Khalai (Jun 10, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> I'd take the sigma and 70-200 personally you won't miss the 35-70 gap but the extra 100mm on the long end will be nice
> The sigma is plenty fast for low light
> 
> If you need wider than 18 mm shoot a pano in portrait and stitch
> Nice combo if you ask me


+1. Or take the 15-85 if you need a bit wider angle/less lens swapping. But I'd take S18-35 over C15-85 anyday personally.


----------



## alistairm1 (Jun 10, 2014)

I think the 15-85 and the 70-200 would be more than adequate, unless you are planning an airboat tour. I found that 300 was too short in some cases.
Not sure if this is allowed, and I'm sure the mods will fix it if I'm wrong, but Marsh Landing Adventures are really good. (I'm sure there are other tour suppliers)


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 10, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> I'd take the sigma and 70-200 personally you won't miss the 35-70 gap but the extra 100mm on the long end will be nice
> The sigma is plenty fast for low light
> 
> If you need wider than 18 mm shoot a pano in portrait and stitch
> Nice combo if you ask me



+1. 70-200 come in handy for the parades, shows and animal parks.


----------



## chasinglight (Jun 10, 2014)

In a theme park I imagine you have a few different types of shots you wish to capture. Perhaps an shot of the park itself which would probably require the widest lens FL you bring (15 or 18mm). Maybe shots of the family as a group with some park in the background (18-35mm). Perhaps close ups of the family (50-85mm). And finally, and I am not sure how easy this is to do, but photos of your family on rides? In which case you need the longest lens you have (200). Sooo if you wanted to take two lenses I would say take the 18-35, which will cover the first few cases I listed (and do it in low light!), and the 70-200 for the last two cases. However, if you just wanted to take one lens to save on weight and to make your setup less cumbersome I would say take the 15-85 or the 24-105, my preference is the 15-85 as I like using the wide end of the lens and I believe the 15-85 to be sharper on the 7D.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 10, 2014)

alistairm1 said:


> I think the 15-85 and the 70-200 would be more than adequate, unless you are planning an airboat tour. I found that 300 was too short in some cases.
> Not sure if this is allowed, and I'm sure the mods will fix it if I'm wrong, but Marsh Landing Adventures are really good. (I'm sure there are other tour suppliers)


As a Floridian, I'd second this vote and would recommend the 1.4x II or III extender which works extremely well with the 70-200 f/4 IS and a crop body as a wildlife lens. I'd leave the rest at home as you'll get little use out of them. Also, which parks are you going to? Outside of the usual Disney/Universal/SeaWorld parks, I'd recommend a trip to Gatorland if you have time and are interested in birds & alligators.


----------



## DRR (Jun 11, 2014)

Shouldn't the first question asked when making a recommendation, be, what are you planning on shooting?

The 15-85 and the 70-200 is a pretty safe choice as you cover the largest FL range.

If these are to document family fun, I'd personally I'd bring the 24-105 and be done with it. You'll have that lens on the camera 90% of the time. If I had to vote for a second lens I'd say bring the Sigma for wides and because it's fast.

Your first thought about not having to carry too much gear is a good instinct. I like to use a single prime whenever possible, although I usually have another lens in the bag, and only switch whenever I need it. Allows me to spend more time being in the moment than worrying about gear. It's a holiday not a photo shoot.

Just my opinion. Best of luck.


----------



## Menace (Jun 12, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> I'd take the sigma and 70-200 personally you won't miss the 35-70 gap but the extra 100mm on the long end will be nice
> The sigma is plenty fast for low light
> 
> If you need wider than 18 mm shoot a pano in portrait and stitch
> Nice combo if you ask me



+1


----------



## brad-man (Jun 13, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> alistairm1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the 15-85 and the 70-200 would be more than adequate, unless you are planning an airboat tour. I found that 300 was too short in some cases.
> ...



+ for Gatorland. Nice selection of reptiles (duh) and birds.


----------



## Casey (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello;

I live in Orlando and have photographed Disney quite a bit (see www.pbase.com/collink. There are sub-galleries for the different parks). I suggest that you use your 15-85 at the theme parks. I found that the 24-105 was not wide enough on my T3i. I sometimes switched to the 18-55 kit lens to get wider. Now I have a 6D so the 24-105 is great. 

There is a place just north of Orlando, Thelensdepot.com, that rents lenses. It is right off the Greeneway (417) on state road 426 (aka Aloma Ave). You can rent long lenses from them if you plan to go out on the airboats or to the widelife areas. You have to set up the rental on line ahead of time, and then you can pick it up. 

Enjoy your vacation. In Orlando beware of crime problems in the tourist area.

Cheers


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> I'd take the sigma and 70-200 personally you won't miss the 35-70 gap but the extra 100mm on the long end will be nice
> The sigma is plenty fast for low light
> 
> If you need wider than 18 mm shoot a pano in portrait and stitch
> Nice combo if you ask me



+1


----------



## Hardwire (Jun 13, 2014)

I have to admit that after our last trip there (Aug 13) I pretty much accept that on a full frame its mid range FL that counts. 

I have a 5d3, a 24-70 and a 70-200 and a 50 1.4 and so took all three...I have to admit I almost never took the 24-70 off.

If going again, I would consider a tc 1.4/2x and just take the 24-105...while only F4 and not the most highly regarded lens, I used to have one and still think it is one of the best holiday photo lens.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 13, 2014)

brad-man said:


> + for Gatorland. Nice selection of reptiles (duh) and birds.


Brad, I love the "lizard" filename. That's a helluva big lizard, and here are a few of the birds that hang out at Gatorland:


----------



## jrjr99 (Jun 13, 2014)

thanks for all of your suggestions - i think i will make room for the Siggy and 70-200mm in my luggage.


----------



## TwilightZone (Jun 13, 2014)

Another great place for some animal shots is Disney Animal Kingdom. They have a nice gorilla exhibit as well as some other animal exhibits.... and they have some rides as well. (should add that for the gorilla exhibit I shot with a 300mm lens, but the exhibit is large and there are times when the gorillas are closer and it would be possible to get shots with the 200mm)


----------



## brad-man (Jun 13, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > + for Gatorland. Nice selection of reptiles (duh) and birds.
> ...



Let's not forget the non-caucasian avians...

Remember this face that only a mother could love?


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 14, 2014)

jrjr99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First post for me so be gentle!
> I am off on a family holiday to Florida soon. I want to get some good photos when over there but dont want o carry around too much gear. I have a 7d and a number of lenses:
> ...



Your post is a good one.

I estimate that I have taken 10K pictures at WDW/Universal and various beaches on both coasts...over the years that my family and I have travelled to FL.

My two cents:

For Disney pix...which if you're like me, will often include family members, you need to satisfy the following (in descending order of importance, in my opinion)--

*you want to travel as light as possible [the theme park rides are fun for all, including the photographer]
*you want your camera/lens combination(s) to shoot as wide as wide as possible [close quarters at many WDW attractions]
*you want your lens to let in as much light as possible and you want your camera to work well at high ISOs [some of the indoor Disney attractions are memorable and you'll want images from within some of them]
*(for Canon) you want your lens to be image-stabilized [helps everywhere but particularly in low-light situations so common at WDW]
*you want your camera to have fill-flash capabilities...for OUTDOOR mid-afternnoon people pix
*you want your camera/lens combination(s) to include telephoto capabilities [actually I am not certain how important this is...because of the weight involved]

Here is my FL kit:

1. Canon S95: fill-flash works well and fits in the tiniest of pockets--takes great people pix that easily enlarge to 8x10
2. Canon EOS M with 11-22mm f4 (at 11mm) IS lens (purchased online from CA) and 22mm f2 lens: 80% of the time the 11-22 lens is attached and this combo serves as one of two walkaround systems
3. Canon 5D Mark III with 24-105mm f4 IS lens and 40mm 2.8 pancake lens: 80% of the time the 24-105 lens is attached and this combo serves as the second of two walkaround lenses

The combination of 1. and 2. above is very small and light and works well. I use this duo a majority of the time

But the 5D Mark III with the 40mm pancake is an underrated option size-wise; it too is small and in addition to having superior low-light ability ISO-wise, what is often not thought about (by me at least) is how quickly the full-size Canons focus (compared to 1. and 2. above).

When I am using the 5D Mark III with the 24-105mm, I often leave 1. and 2. back in the room.

I kind of do street photography of my family while strolling around WDW and the beaches, and I've lost more than a few pix because of lousy focus using 1. and 2. above. That's when the Mark III/40mm pancake sort of comes in...I hope to utilize it more during our next trip.

I have probably gone on too long...have more but hope this helps.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 14, 2014)

Just came back and it rained a lot so swapping lenses was an issue. I recommend the 15-85 and bring 70-200 only for wildlife like animal kingdom. I used a 5d mkiii with 24-70 and was fine. I used the 70-300l for a few shows and animal kingdom but thats it. The 16-35 and 35mm 14 were nice to have but never made it on the camera. A good flash was better. I was on a family vacation so depends on what your after. I have used the 60d with 15-85 there and was fine.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Khalai said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > I'd take the sigma and 70-200 personally you won't miss the 35-70 gap but the extra 100mm on the long end will be nice
> ...


+1, take the sigma and the macro 100L. It's a light combo and you won't miss much other lenses.


----------

